# Shark Fishing Guide



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking for a beach fishing guide for sharks that includes hands on instruction bleeding them out and "beach cleaning" keeper sized catches. Already aware of the guide that charges a rate that I would pay if we were on a boat that requires fuel, insurance, the cost of the vessel, etc... not our cup of tea. We are locals who want to learn the details of catching legal sized sharks and how to clean them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

The price of an education is expensive


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

huntnflorida said:


> The price of an education is expensive


So a camera crew, flood lights, and reels that can land a grander, is none of which we are interested in because we have no interest in duplicating that experience. We can take the $1200 they charge and buy a [email protected]#t load of figure it out ourselves. We already own all our own equipment for the size animals we want to catch, just looking for a guide to help iron out the details, mainly dressing them out, but I've cleaned enough fish to figure it out. BTW, the last charter we did was with Red Eye out of Ft. Morgan. $2500 + $500 tip for the mate. 32' cat put over 300 miles under the boat to the rigs. 3 100+ bigeyes, some 60ish yellowfins, and some blackfin. Left the dock at 9pm, got back 1pm the next day. Excellent charter. So yeah, paying $1200 to fish from the beach for 8 hours that we can already fish from vs. $3000 for a 32' boat that drove us hundreds of miles across the Gulf of Mexico for 17 hours seems a little out of whack. Clearly Tyler has a lot of friends on social media who like to toot his horn for him; good for him. Just not what we are looking for as I said from the beginning, so really don't know what your point is other than being a [email protected]#k.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Wow...triggered


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

huntnflorida said:


> Wow...triggered


Trolls gonna troll, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what area are you in? I'm not sure I'm worthy of someone that had a trip like your last charter though.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Realtor said:


> what area are you in? I'm not sure I'm worthy of someone that had a trip like your last charter though.


We live in Barnwell just south of Fairhope, AL. We do what matches the expectation for the dollar. Comparing that tuna trip to beach fishing for harvestable sharks is an apples to oranges comparison other than pointing out the vast time and capital outlay differences. We are looking for hands on rig and beach cleaning expertise for sharks.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sandman770 said:


> We live in Barnwell just south of Fairhope, AL. We do what matches the expectation for the dollar. Comparing that tuna trip to beach fishing for harvestable sharks is an apples to oranges comparison other than pointing out the vast time and capital outlay differences. We are looking for hands on rig and beach cleaning expertise for sharks.


Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Offcoarse (Feb 5, 2021)

Trial and error are wonderful teachers since your on a budget. Or just cheap.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Some people know the price of everything but the value of nothing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

$1,200 to fish from the beach? Lol


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Offcoarse said:


> Trial and error are wonderful teachers since your on a budget. Or just cheap.


Trolls gonna troll, haters gonna hate.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

MrFish said:


> $1,200 to fish from the beach? Lol


Yup!


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

huntnflorida said:


> Some people know the price of everything but the value of nothing.


Keep on trolling, keep on hating, how empty your life must be that's all you have left to do.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Realtor said:


> Good luck in your quest.


Thanks, you as well.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a comment, but you're wanting something, and your well, sort of being a jerk about it. Go sit your butt on the beach and figure it out, or go pay some other jerk 1,200 bucks and have them show you what they figured out by sitting on the beach. Who knows, soon you too can charge people big bucks to go sit in the bug infested sand and all you have to do is paddle a bait out 200-300 hundred yards, and snap a few pictures..... Or, better yet.... stay home and sit on the couch. 

The proverb *you can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar* means that it is much easier to get what you want by being polite rather than by being rude and insolent.

now, call me names and confirm my assumptions....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> Just a comment, but you're wanting something, and your well, sort of being a jerk about it. Go sit your butt on the beach and figure it out, or go pay some other jerk 1,200 bucks and have them show you what they figured out by sitting on the beach. Who knows, soon you too can charge people big bucks to go sit in the bug infested sand and all you have to do is paddle a bait out 200-300 hundred yards, and snap a few pictures..... Or, better yet.... stay home and sit on the couch.
> 
> You remind me of a democrat, wanting it all, and wanting it for free, and no effort.
> 
> ...


Poo poo.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Imagine putting this much effort in to wanting to catch a shit eating shark...



Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I think everyone understood my first post except you. Sure you filled the freezer up on your tuna charter, you probably learned a thing or 2, but in order to recreate that you’ll need a half million dollar boat, gear, skills, knowledge, and ability. What your paying for in said beach shark charter is a lifetime education. You’ll be able to recreate the experience with all your friends and family and pass on to your kids, family, friends. Your paying for the education, not the trip. The tuna guy will get your money again, the shark guy will get your money once. Don’t wear your ass on your shoulders so much.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> I think everyone understood my first post except you. Sure you filled the freezer up on your tuna charter, you probably learned a thing or 2, but in order to recreate that you’ll need a half million dollar boat, gear, skills, knowledge, and ability. What your paying for in said beach shark charter is a lifetime education. You’ll be able to recreate the experience with all your friends and family and pass on to your kids, family, friends. Your paying for the education, not the trip. The tuna guy will get your money again, the shark guy will get your money once. Don’t wear your ass on your shoulders so much.


Exactly this...

It's like seeing guys wanting to "hire a captain" to show them how to do something on their boat (particularly seems like I see a lot of daytime swordfish posts about this)

I'd charge you 3x what a charter would cost, because you're gaining years of knowledge, not just an experience. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Paddle bloody bait out. Wait for shit eater to bite. Reel in. Cut line after pics.. Don't waste time cleaning said shit eater. Go to a good restaurant. 

Saved ya $1,200.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Imagine putting this much effort in to wanting to catch a shit eating shark...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


those shit eating sharks were every good to me over my 15 year shark charter career. very good. SSSsssoooooo, very thankful so many people think they're shit eaters... lol...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> those shit eating sharks were every good to me over my 15 year shark charter career. very good. SSSsssoooooo, very thankful so many people think they're shit eaters... lol...


I think/know cobia are shit eaters too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Cobia don't eat turds unless they mistakenly bite someone from Tallahassee.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. This thread turned into a lot of fun lol.
To the OP I’d have to ask, what is that knowledge and experience worth? If not $1,200, than what?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Wow. This thread turned into a lot of fun lol.
> To the OP I’d have to ask, what is that knowledge and experience worth? If not $1,200, than what?


Two corndogs and a BLT from J&M.


----------

